
Warum Biometrie voll cool ist - kowabit
https://www.kowabit.de/warum-biometrie-voll-cool-ist/
======
solarkraft
English post: [https://www.kowabit.de/why-biometrics-is-so-
cool/](https://www.kowabit.de/why-biometrics-is-so-cool/)

